# تعليم برنامج Earth Work XP لحساب كميات الحفر و الردم للطرق



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إخوتي في الله 
أقدم لكم تعليم لبرنامج EW-XP وذلك لندره شرحه التي لاحظتها خلال المنتدي وغيره من المنتديات 
وهذا التعليم كتاب بصيغه ال PDF من تأليفي الذي يعتبر أول أعمالي والذي اطلقت عليه اسم Inclusive book اي الكتاب الشامل لحساب كميات الحفر والردم 
وأعدكم بإذن الله ايضا بتقديم شرح صوت وصوره لهذا البرنامج المهم 

لكن ​*أرجوكم*​ أن تدعوا لي بظهر الغيب وأن تدعوا لوالدي الذين طالما تعبوا وسهروا من أجلي

وهذا رابط الكتاب​الكتاب الشامل.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

أخوكم : م/ حسين عبد الهادي محسب​


----------



## salim salim (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالنبىمحمد (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزالك الله عنا خير اخى المهندس عبد الهادى فعلا استفدنا من الكتاب. شكرا


----------



## fhamm (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا علي الهدية الرائعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## garary (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه بارك الله فيك هل بالامكان الحصول على البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا نامل الرد سريعا لانى بحاجة اليه


----------



## أبويزن العرب (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه بارك الله فيك هل بالامكان الحصول على البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا نامل الرد سريعا لانى بحاجة اليه​


----------



## أبويزن العرب (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ادامكم الله عون لكل طالب علم


----------



## marham_700 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ، وبارك فى والديك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم لو ممكن معادلة ادخال البيانات من الاكسيل الي الايرث وورك


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

جارى التحميل


----------



## وسام المشايخي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hassan turky (26 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك 
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------

